# building new loft need help



## lefty1991 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi i am 16 years of age i am going to build a new loft for my racers and need to find cheap or free materials in miami area so i can build my racers a nice dry home.the reason i am building a new loft is because when it rains they get wet (not healthy at all),also because of the appearance.I have 12 pigeons so i was thinking a loft 4x8x7 would be perfect.so if anyone could help with any materials or where they sell cheap materials i would gladly appreciated.you can p.m me or email me at [email protected]


----------

